# Mandela: Now For The Truth



## PoliticalChic

Having allowed enough time to go by so that those who wished to mourn, and honor the memory of Nelson Mandela,  might do so, *a more informed picture *can be provided.





The acclamation for President Mandela is due mountains of praise for *his refusal to demand revenge* for decades of imprisonment. 
That's true.

But in his case, his hagiography reversed Antony's speech: "The evil that men do lives after them, the good is oft interred with their bones."
In this case it is the evil that is buried.





 1. "More than 90 heads of state honored Mandela at his memorial service, ... almost NOBODY mentioned *the nightmare that is South Africa today: *crippling poverty, a collapsed educational system, brutal attacks on white farmers, escalating sexual assaults on little girls, an AIDS epidemic, and on it goes.

2.  ...known for being a political prisoner for 27 years. But why was he in prison?
... *Mandela headed up a terrorist organization that was responsible for thousands of deathsmost of it black-on-black crime. Mandela also had strong ties to communism,* an ideology responsible for more death and destruction over the last century than any other political movement.

3. Mandela once said, *Under a Communist Party government, South Africa will become a land of milk and honey. *Political, economic and social rights will cease to be enjoyed by whites only. They will be shared equally by whites and non-whites. There will be enough land and houses for all. There will be no unemployment, starvation and disease. Workers will earn decent wages; transport will be cheap and education free. This empty promise highlights another buried angle of the true Mandela: his FAILURE as a president.

4. ... His presidential term started with the Shell House shootings, when [African National Congress] militants on the roof of the ANCs headquarters used AK-47s* to gun down Inkatha marchers in the streets of Johannesburg. Mandela simply refused to hand over either the murderers or their weapons, and attempted to justify this wholesale murder. *Then, early in his term, the government laid off all the countrys most experienced teachers, a blow from which the school system has never recovered (National Interest, Dec. 10, 2013).





5..... Mandela once said, If there is a country that has committed *unspeakable atrocities in the world, it is the United States of America.* They dont care for human beings. This view did not stop many American leaders from comparing Mandela to Washington, Lincoln and Gandhi.

6. A more accurate comparison would be with Yasser Arafat, the former-terrorist-turned-statesman whom the West enthusiastically embraced. *Mandelas take on Arafat? [O]ne of the outstanding freedom fighters of this generation, one who gave his entire life to the cause of the Palestinian people.*






7. Today, South Africa is in shambles. It is far more violent than it was under apartheid. It hasnt gotten better over the past two decades*ITS GOTTEN MUCH WORSE.*

8. In 1980, there were 128,000 commercial farmers in South Africa. Today, there are 40,000. *About 200 white farmers have been murdered every year *since the end of apartheid in 1994. According to Genocide Watch, *3,000 white farmers have been killed by blacks.*

 Many of t*hese killings have been unbelievably gruesome: *victims disemboweled or dragged to death behind vehicles, mothers raped in front of their children, babies boiled to death in hot water.




9. *Twenty whites per day are murdered in South Africa70,000 since 1994*. That murder rate is more than 100 times worse than in London.....

 If youre shocked that you havent heard anything about this, dont be, Selwyn Duke wrote at American Thinker on December 16. *Its even less politically correct to talk about the extermination of whites than that of Christians, who are currently persecuted in many Muslim lands.* The SA police often arent interested in investigating crimes against whites (especially since they perpetrate some of them), and* the Western media were only concerned about reporting on SA whites when they could be demonized.*
https://www.thetrumpet.com/article/11238.24.161.0/the-truth-about-nelson-mandela





Compare the Mandela facts and the Mandela fictions. 
Have you ever seen a better example of Leftist revision of history?


----------



## Spoonman

Even if the cause was right, do the means justify the end?  and if they do, aren't those means justifiable for any cause?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Spoonman said:


> Even if the cause was right, do the means justify the end?  and if they do, aren't those means justifiable for any cause?






Isn't it interesting that those on the same side of the political divide who endorse the canonization of Mandela rarely miss a chance to slander the Founders of this nation.


----------



## Moonglow

One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter.
Though we seek to justify any, all or some actions, it is hard ti judge when you were not in their shoes. Why even the Founding Fathers were considered traitorous fringe elements by British, except for those that wanted the British to loose that were British citizens.


----------



## KNB

There weren't any WMD in Iraq.  Over 4,000 American soldiers and tens of thousands of Iraqis had to die to confirm that fact.  Does the end justify the means?


----------



## PoliticalChic

KNB said:


> There weren't any WMD in Iraq.  Over 4,000 American soldiers and tens of thousands of Iraqis had to die to confirm that fact.  Does the end justify the means?








We should never forgive those Democrats!!!!!


"One way or the other, we are determined to deny Iraq the capacity to develop weapons of mass destruction and the missiles to deliver them. That is our bottom line." 
President Clinton, Feb. 4, 1998 

"If Saddam rejects peace and we have to use force, our purpose is clear. We want to seriously diminish the threat posed by Iraq's weapons of mass destruction program." 
President Clinton, Feb. 17, 1998. 

"Iraq is a long way from [here], but what happens there matters a great deal here. For the risks that the leaders of a rogue state will use nuclear, chemical or biological weapons against us or our allies is the greatest security threat we face." 
Madeline Albright, Feb 18, 1998. 

"He will use those weapons of mass destruction again, as he has ten times since 1983." 
Sandy Berger, Clinton National Security Adviser, Feb, 18,1998. 

"[W]e urge you, after consulting with Congress, and consistent with the U.S. Constitution and laws, to take necessary actions (including, if appropriate, air and missile strikes on suspect Iraqi sites) to respond effectively to the threat posed by Iraq's refusal to end its weapons of mass destruction programs." 
Letter to President Clinton, signed by Sens. Carl Levin, Tom Daschle, John Kerry, and others Oct. 9, 1998 

"Saddam Hussein has been engaged in the development of weapons of mass destruction technology which is a threat to countries in the region and he has made a mockery of the weapons inspection process." 
Rep. Nancy Pelosi (D, CA), Dec. 16, 1998. 

"Hussein has ... chosen to spend his money on building weapons of mass destruction and palaces for his cronies." 
Madeline Albright, Clinton Secretary of State, Nov. 10, 1999.


----------



## ClosedCaption

PoliticalChic said:


> KNB said:
> 
> 
> 
> There weren't any WMD in Iraq.  Over 4,000 American soldiers and tens of thousands of Iraqis had to die to confirm that fact.  Does the end justify the means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should never forgive those Democrats!!!!!
Click to expand...


This is where PC cant decide if she supports those dems or blame them for doing what she supports...or something....she definitely doesnt like something


----------



## ScreamingEagle

the lefties love their communist terrorists.....

Mandela was a member of the South African Communist Party.....he was thrown in jail for life for his activities to overthrow the state and later was offered freedom if he promised to not engage in violent activities.....but he refused....


----------



## KNB

Reagan sold weapons to Afghan terrorists, Iran and Iraq.  The right must love Muslim extremists.


----------



## PoliticalChic

KNB said:


> Reagan sold weapons to Afghan terrorists, Iran and Iraq.  The right must love Muslim extremists.





Good to see that you have retreated from your implication that Bush, and the Republicans were behind the theme of WMDs in Iraq.


Reagan supported those fighting communists.

You aren't about to support communist regimes.....are you?


----------



## PoliticalChic

ClosedCaption said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KNB said:
> 
> 
> 
> There weren't any WMD in Iraq.  Over 4,000 American soldiers and tens of thousands of Iraqis had to die to confirm that fact.  Does the end justify the means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should never forgive those Democrats!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is where PC cant decide if she supports those dems or blame them for doing what she supports...or something....she definitely doesnt like something
Click to expand...







Can we stick to what I really like, in fact, enjoy?

That would be putting you in your place.


As in this: If you were given an enema, you could be buried in a matchbox.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter.
> Though we seek to justify any, all or some actions, it is hard ti judge when you were not in their shoes. Why even the Founding Fathers were considered traitorous fringe elements by British, except for those that wanted the British to loose that were British citizens.






"One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter."

True only if one were unable to apply wisdom and judgment.

Raise your paw.


----------



## Moonglow

ScreamingEagle said:


> the lefties love their communist terrorists.....
> 
> Mandela was a member of the South African Communist Party.....he was thrown in jail for life for his activities to overthrow the state and later was offered freedom if he promised to not engage in violent activities.....but he refused....



How do you think Israel was created? With love and care?

The way the Africans in South Africa were treated by whites was wrong to begin with.


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter.
> Though we seek to justify any, all or some actions, it is hard ti judge when you were not in their shoes. Why even the Founding Fathers were considered traitorous fringe elements by British, except for those that wanted the British to loose that were British citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter."
> 
> True only if one were unable to apply wisdom and judgment.
> 
> Raise your paw.
Click to expand...

I am the wisest man alive, for I know one thing, and that is that I know nothing.

Socrates


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter.
> Though we seek to justify any, all or some actions, it is hard ti judge when you were not in their shoes. Why even the Founding Fathers were considered traitorous fringe elements by British, except for those that wanted the British to loose that were British citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter."
> 
> True only if one were unable to apply wisdom and judgment.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the wisest man alive, for I know one thing, and that is that I know nothing.
> 
> Socrates
Click to expand...





You've got my vote in that category, the anti-Mensa group.


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter."
> 
> True only if one were unable to apply wisdom and judgment.
> 
> Raise your paw.
> 
> 
> 
> I am the wisest man alive, for I know one thing, and that is that I know nothing.
> 
> Socrates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got my vote in that category, the anti-Mensa group.
Click to expand...


Mensa-egg heads in a carton. I also never joined frats after getting on the Deans List at college.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> the lefties love their communist terrorists.....
> 
> Mandela was a member of the South African Communist Party.....he was thrown in jail for life for his activities to overthrow the state and later was offered freedom if he promised to not engage in violent activities.....but he refused....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think Israel was created? With love and care?
> 
> The way the Africans in South Africa were treated by whites was wrong to begin with.
Click to expand...






Perhaps you missed item #8 in the OP.

Or....did you just attempt to justify same?




And this has what to do with Israel's creation?


----------



## Moonglow

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> the lefties love their communist terrorists.....
> 
> Mandela was a member of the South African Communist Party.....he was thrown in jail for life for his activities to overthrow the state and later was offered freedom if he promised to not engage in violent activities.....but he refused....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think Israel was created? With love and care?
> 
> The way the Africans in South Africa were treated by whites was wrong to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you missed item #8 in the OP.
> 
> Or....did you just attempt to justify same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this has what to do with Israel's creation?
Click to expand...


random selection.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Moonglow said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> the lefties love their communist terrorists.....
> 
> Mandela was a member of the South African Communist Party.....he was thrown in jail for life for his activities to overthrow the state and later was offered freedom if he promised to not engage in violent activities.....but he refused....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think Israel was created? With love and care?
> 
> The way the Africans in South Africa were treated by whites was wrong to begin with.
Click to expand...


did the Jews throw babies into boiling water like the commie terrorists in South Africa.....?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think Israel was created? With love and care?
> 
> The way the Africans in South Africa were treated by whites was wrong to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you missed item #8 in the OP.
> 
> Or....did you just attempt to justify same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this has what to do with Israel's creation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> random selection.
Click to expand...





The only possible explanation for your post is those were the first 15 tiles that fell out of the Scrabble bag.


----------



## ClosedCaption

PoliticalChic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should never forgive those Democrats!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where PC cant decide if she supports those dems or blame them for doing what she supports...or something....she definitely doesnt like something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we stick to what I really like, in fact, enjoy?
> 
> That would be putting you in your place.
> 
> 
> As in this: If you were given an enema, you could be buried in a matchbox.
Click to expand...


Oh shit now.  I almost thought about something mildly humorous...before I read this


----------



## PoliticalChic

ClosedCaption said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where PC cant decide if she supports those dems or blame them for doing what she supports...or something....she definitely doesnt like something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we stick to what I really like, in fact, enjoy?
> 
> That would be putting you in your place.
> 
> 
> As in this: If you were given an enema, you could be buried in a matchbox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh shit now.  I almost thought about something mildly humorous...before I read this
Click to expand...




And that makes sense.....how?


----------



## ClosedCaption

You're boring


----------



## bendog

PoliticalChic said:


> Having allowed enough time to go by so that those who wished to mourn, and honor the memory of Nelson Mandela,  might do so, *a more informed picture *can be provided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The acclamation for President Mandela is due mountains of praise for *his refusal to demand revenge* for decades of imprisonment.
> That's true.
> 
> But in his case, his hagiography reversed Antony's speech: "The evil that men do lives after them, the good is oft interred with their bones."
> In this case it is the evil that is buried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "More than 90 heads of state honored Mandela at his memorial service, ... almost NOBODY mentioned *the nightmare that is South Africa today: *crippling poverty, a collapsed educational system, brutal attacks on white farmers, escalating sexual assaults on little girls, an AIDS epidemic, and on it goes.
> 
> 2.  ...known for being a political prisoner for 27 years. But why was he in prison?
> ... *Mandela headed up a terrorist organization that was responsible for thousands of deathsmost of it black-on-black crime. Mandela also had strong ties to communism,* an ideology responsible for more death and destruction over the last century than any other political movement.
> 
> 3. Mandela once said, *Under a Communist Party government, South Africa will become a land of milk and honey. *Political, economic and social rights will cease to be enjoyed by whites only. They will be shared equally by whites and non-whites. There will be enough land and houses for all. There will be no unemployment, starvation and disease. Workers will earn decent wages; transport will be cheap and education free. This empty promise highlights another buried angle of the true Mandela: his FAILURE as a president.
> 
> 4. ... His presidential term started with the Shell House shootings, when [African National Congress] militants on the roof of the ANCs headquarters used AK-47s* to gun down Inkatha marchers in the streets of Johannesburg. Mandela simply refused to hand over either the murderers or their weapons, and attempted to justify this wholesale murder. *Then, early in his term, the government laid off all the countrys most experienced teachers, a blow from which the school system has never recovered (National Interest, Dec. 10, 2013).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5..... Mandela once said, If there is a country that has committed *unspeakable atrocities in the world, it is the United States of America.* They dont care for human beings. This view did not stop many American leaders from comparing Mandela to Washington, Lincoln and Gandhi.
> 
> 6. A more accurate comparison would be with Yasser Arafat, the former-terrorist-turned-statesman whom the West enthusiastically embraced. *Mandelas take on Arafat? [O]ne of the outstanding freedom fighters of this generation, one who gave his entire life to the cause of the Palestinian people.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Today, South Africa is in shambles. It is far more violent than it was under apartheid. It hasnt gotten better over the past two decades*ITS GOTTEN MUCH WORSE.*
> 
> 8. In 1980, there were 128,000 commercial farmers in South Africa. Today, there are 40,000. *About 200 white farmers have been murdered every year *since the end of apartheid in 1994. According to Genocide Watch, *3,000 white farmers have been killed by blacks.*
> 
> Many of t*hese killings have been unbelievably gruesome: *victims disemboweled or dragged to death behind vehicles, mothers raped in front of their children, babies boiled to death in hot water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. *Twenty whites per day are murdered in South Africa70,000 since 1994*. That murder rate is more than 100 times worse than in London.....
> 
> If youre shocked that you havent heard anything about this, dont be, Selwyn Duke wrote at American Thinker on December 16. *Its even less politically correct to talk about the extermination of whites than that of Christians, who are currently persecuted in many Muslim lands.* The SA police often arent interested in investigating crimes against whites (especially since they perpetrate some of them), and* the Western media were only concerned about reporting on SA whites when they could be demonized.*
> https://www.thetrumpet.com/article/11238.24.161.0/the-truth-about-nelson-mandela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare the Mandela facts and the Mandela fictions.
> Have you ever seen a better example of Leftist revision of history?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_07nPqaR7M]Here We Go - Bud Light Commercial - Super Bowl XLVI - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TooTall

PoliticalChic said:


> Having allowed enough time to go by so that those who wished to mourn, and honor the memory of Nelson Mandela,  might do so, *a more informed picture *can be provided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The acclamation for President Mandela is due mountains of praise for *his refusal to demand revenge* for decades of imprisonment.
> That's true.
> 
> But in his case, his hagiography reversed Antony's speech: "The evil that men do lives after them, the good is oft interred with their bones."
> In this case it is the evil that is buried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "More than 90 heads of state honored Mandela at his memorial service, ... almost NOBODY mentioned *the nightmare that is South Africa today: *crippling poverty, a collapsed educational system, brutal attacks on white farmers, escalating sexual assaults on little girls, an AIDS epidemic, and on it goes.
> 
> 2.  ...known for being a political prisoner for 27 years. But why was he in prison?
> ... *Mandela headed up a terrorist organization that was responsible for thousands of deathsmost of it black-on-black crime. Mandela also had strong ties to communism,* an ideology responsible for more death and destruction over the last century than any other political movement.
> 
> 3. Mandela once said, *Under a Communist Party government, South Africa will become a land of milk and honey. *Political, economic and social rights will cease to be enjoyed by whites only. They will be shared equally by whites and non-whites. There will be enough land and houses for all. There will be no unemployment, starvation and disease. Workers will earn decent wages; transport will be cheap and education free. This empty promise highlights another buried angle of the true Mandela: his FAILURE as a president.
> 
> 4. ... His presidential term started with the Shell House shootings, when [African National Congress] militants on the roof of the ANCs headquarters used AK-47s* to gun down Inkatha marchers in the streets of Johannesburg. Mandela simply refused to hand over either the murderers or their weapons, and attempted to justify this wholesale murder. *Then, early in his term, the government laid off all the countrys most experienced teachers, a blow from which the school system has never recovered (National Interest, Dec. 10, 2013).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5..... Mandela once said, If there is a country that has committed *unspeakable atrocities in the world, it is the United States of America.* They dont care for human beings. This view did not stop many American leaders from comparing Mandela to Washington, Lincoln and Gandhi.
> 
> 6. A more accurate comparison would be with Yasser Arafat, the former-terrorist-turned-statesman whom the West enthusiastically embraced. *Mandelas take on Arafat? [O]ne of the outstanding freedom fighters of this generation, one who gave his entire life to the cause of the Palestinian people.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Today, South Africa is in shambles. It is far more violent than it was under apartheid. It hasnt gotten better over the past two decades*ITS GOTTEN MUCH WORSE.*
> 
> 8. In 1980, there were 128,000 commercial farmers in South Africa. Today, there are 40,000. *About 200 white farmers have been murdered every year *since the end of apartheid in 1994. According to Genocide Watch, *3,000 white farmers have been killed by blacks.*
> 
> Many of t*hese killings have been unbelievably gruesome: *victims disemboweled or dragged to death behind vehicles, mothers raped in front of their children, babies boiled to death in hot water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9. *Twenty whites per day are murdered in South Africa70,000 since 1994*. That murder rate is more than 100 times worse than in London.....
> 
> If youre shocked that you havent heard anything about this, dont be, Selwyn Duke wrote at American Thinker on December 16. *Its even less politically correct to talk about the extermination of whites than that of Christians, who are currently persecuted in many Muslim lands.* The SA police often arent interested in investigating crimes against whites (especially since they perpetrate some of them), and* the Western media were only concerned about reporting on SA whites when they could be demonized.*
> https://www.thetrumpet.com/article/11238.24.161.0/the-truth-about-nelson-mandela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare the Mandela facts and the Mandela fictions.
> Have you ever seen a better example of Leftist revision of history?



But, he could give a good speech and had a nice smile!


----------



## francoHFW

''Fact'' and quotes without a time stamp are out of context Pubcrappe.


----------



## PoliticalChic

francoHFW said:


> ''Fact'' and quotes without a time stamp are out of context Pubcrappe.





But you never knew of those quotes and behaviors......


....and that's my point.


That is context.


----------



## Old Rocks

LOL. PC and the rest of the wingnuts will not even be remembered 20 years from now. Mandela's legacy will be like that of Dr. King's. Honored for generations.


----------



## R.C. Christian

I got temp banned for my views on Mandela! The commie is worm food and the world is a better place without the terrorist.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Misdeeds can only be forgiven when an individual apologizes for same.

I don't know that Nelson Mandela ever apologized for the statements and behavior revealed in the OP.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Old Rocks said:


> LOL. PC and the rest of the wingnuts will not even be remembered 20 years from now. Mandela's legacy will be like that of Dr. King's. Honored for generations.







So....you believe that Martin Luther King was responsible for the same kind of violent acts and the endorsement of a political philosophy responsible for over 100 million human beings slaughtered?

Really?


I believe I'll chalk that view up to all of your other inaccuracies.


----------



## NoNukes

PoliticalChic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should never forgive those Democrats!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where PC cant decide if she supports those dems or blame them for doing what she supports...or something....she definitely doesnt like something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we stick to what I really like, in fact, enjoy?
> 
> That would be putting you in your place.
> 
> 
> As in this: If you were given an enema, you could be buried in a matchbox.
Click to expand...


You surrendered rather quickly, but it was a smart move on your part.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NoNukes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where PC cant decide if she supports those dems or blame them for doing what she supports...or something....she definitely doesnt like something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we stick to what I really like, in fact, enjoy?
> 
> That would be putting you in your place.
> 
> 
> As in this: If you were given an enema, you could be buried in a matchbox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You surrendered rather quickly, but it was a smart move on your part.
Click to expand...







Probably too late to save your shredded reputation....what there was of one to begin with....but it would help- somewhat- if you tried to stick to the truth in your posts.

The sophomoric 'you gave up, you lose....' identifies you as the jerk you are.


On the other hand, it does explain why you're stumped by anything child-proof.


----------



## ScienceRocks

On one hand the whites been in south Africa for 500 years. Why should they go? but on the other blacks had the majority and deserved the right to be a part of south Africa.

Time to work things out and make the country better.


----------



## NoNukes

PoliticalChic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we stick to what I really like, in fact, enjoy?
> 
> That would be putting you in your place.
> 
> 
> As in this: If you were given an enema, you could be buried in a matchbox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You surrendered rather quickly, but it was a smart move on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably too late to save your shredded reputation....what there was of one to begin with....but it would help- somewhat- if you tried to stick to the truth in your posts.
> 
> The sophomoric 'you gave up, you lose....' identifies you as the jerk you are.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, it does explain why you're stumped by anything child-proof.
Click to expand...


Thank you for:

Proving my point. 
Providing such a striking example if what it is like to lose.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NoNukes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> You surrendered rather quickly, but it was a smart move on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably too late to save your shredded reputation....what there was of one to begin with....but it would help- somewhat- if you tried to stick to the truth in your posts.
> 
> The sophomoric 'you gave up, you lose....' identifies you as the jerk you are.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, it does explain why you're stumped by anything child-proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for:
> 
> Proving my point.
> Providing such a striking example if what it is like to lose.
Click to expand...







I certainly bow to your expertise as a loser.

No better proof of loser-ship is your resorting to lies.

The explanation for your repetition of falsehoods, though, is hard to trace to your being traumatized by the forest fire in "Bambi".


----------



## NoNukes

PoliticalChic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably too late to save your shredded reputation....what there was of one to begin with....but it would help- somewhat- if you tried to stick to the truth in your posts.
> 
> The sophomoric 'you gave up, you lose....' identifies you as the jerk you are.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, it does explain why you're stumped by anything child-proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for:
> 
> Proving my point.
> Providing such a striking example if what it is like to lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly bow to your expertise as a loser.
> 
> No better proof of loser-ship is your resorting to lies.
> 
> The explanation for your repetition of falsehoods, though, is hard to trace to your being traumatized by the forest fire in "Bambi".
Click to expand...


I do not lie, you are delusional, but we have known that for quite some time.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NoNukes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for:
> 
> Proving my point.
> Providing such a striking example if what it is like to lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly bow to your expertise as a loser.
> 
> No better proof of loser-ship is your resorting to lies.
> 
> The explanation for your repetition of falsehoods, though, is hard to trace to your being traumatized by the forest fire in "Bambi".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not lie, you are delusional, but we have known that for quite some time.
Click to expand...







"...we..."???


So....you have a tapeworm in addition to the inability to tell the truth?





Any truth to the rumor that your ancestors came to this country looking for bananas?


----------



## NoNukes

PoliticalChic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly bow to your expertise as a loser.
> 
> No better proof of loser-ship is your resorting to lies.
> 
> The explanation for your repetition of falsehoods, though, is hard to trace to your being traumatized by the forest fire in "Bambi".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not lie, you are delusional, but we have known that for quite some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...we..."???
> 
> 
> So....you have a tapeworm in addition to the inability to tell the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any truth to the rumor that your ancestors came to this country looking for bananas?
Click to expand...


The replies get stupider and more childish, an example of a loser who cannot quit.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NoNukes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not lie, you are delusional, but we have known that for quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...we..."???
> 
> 
> So....you have a tapeworm in addition to the inability to tell the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any truth to the rumor that your ancestors came to this country looking for bananas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The replies get stupider and more childish, an example of a loser who cannot quit.
Click to expand...







You're back????
Why?

You must be lonelier than a divorced widow woman.

You cling to me like a limpet to an ocean liner.....and now you even try to copy what I write.

If I threw you a going away party, would you?


----------



## R.C. Christian

I don't know why liberals can't agree that Mandela was a terrorist, and a filthy commie. That admission alone would be enough.


----------



## PoliticalChic

R.C. Christian said:


> I don't know why liberals can't agree that Mandela was a terrorist, and a filthy commie. That admission alone would be enough.







Same reason they won't admit that Clinton is a rapist, Ted Kennedy a murderer, and Obama an incompetent?

Could be?


----------



## ShootSpeeders

As we've explained countless times, mandela was NOT anti-apartheid. His goal was to turn anti-black apartheid into anti-white apartheid.  In that he was successful as RSA  is now the affirmative action capital of the world. As a consequence, the economy is crumbling as the country is infested with corp execs and engineers and scientists that can't even read. When whites were in charge RSA was the jewel of the continent, but it will shortly go the way of zimbabwe and the congo.


----------



## ShootSpeeders

PoliticalChic said:


> Same reason they won't admit that Clinton is a rapist, Ted Kennedy a murderer, and Obama an incompetent?



Clinton a rapist?  He was far worse than that.  He was a mass murderer who burned alive 85 american citizens (30 of them children) at Waco.  Then he had the survivors of the fire thrown in prison so they couldn't talk.


----------



## JoeB131

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter.
> Though we seek to justify any, all or some actions, it is hard ti judge when you were not in their shoes. Why even the Founding Fathers were considered traitorous fringe elements by British, except for those that wanted the British to loose that were British citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter."
> 
> True only if one were unable to apply wisdom and judgment.
> 
> Raise your paw.
Click to expand...


When Bin Laden was killing Russian Soldiers who were trying to teach Girls in Afghanistan how to read, Ronald Reagan gave him weapons and called him a "Freedom Fighter". 

When Bin Laden was killing rich yuppies in New York City, he was a "Terrorist".  

They are just words, and they are largely meaningless.  

Just like the difference between War Criminals and War Heroes is the difference between losers and winners.


----------



## Wildman

PoliticalChic said:


> KNB said:
> 
> 
> 
> There weren't any WMD in Iraq.  Over 4,000 American soldiers and tens of thousands of Iraqis had to die to confirm that fact.  Does the end justify the means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should never forgive those Democrats!!!!!
> 
> 
> "One way or the other, we are determined to deny Iraq the capacity to develop weapons of mass destruction and the missiles to deliver them. That is our bottom line."
> President Clinton, Feb. 4, 1998
> 
> "If Saddam rejects peace and we have to use force, our purpose is clear. We want to seriously diminish the threat posed by Iraq's weapons of mass destruction program."
> President Clinton, Feb. 17, 1998.
> 
> "Iraq is a long way from [here], but what happens there matters a great deal here. For the risks that the leaders of a rogue state will use nuclear, chemical or biological weapons against us or our allies is the greatest security threat we face."
> Madeline Albright, Feb 18, 1998.
> 
> "He will use those weapons of mass destruction again, as he has ten times since 1983."
> Sandy Berger, Clinton National Security Adviser, Feb, 18,1998.
> 
> "[W]e urge you, after consulting with Congress, and consistent with the U.S. Constitution and laws, to take necessary actions (including, if appropriate, air and missile strikes on suspect Iraqi sites) to respond effectively to the threat posed by Iraq's refusal to end its weapons of mass destruction programs."
> Letter to President Clinton, signed by Sens. Carl Levin, Tom Daschle, John Kerry, and others Oct. 9, 1998
> 
> "Saddam Hussein has been engaged in the development of weapons of mass destruction technology which is a threat to countries in the region and he has made a mockery of the weapons inspection process."
> Rep. Nancy Pelosi (D, CA), Dec. 16, 1998.
> 
> "Hussein has ... chosen to spend his money on building weapons of mass destruction and palaces for his cronies."
> Madeline Albright, Clinton Secretary of State, Nov. 10, 1999.
Click to expand...


democRATS had nothing to do with it.., it was all Bush's fault.  ...  ,just thought i would get that in there just in case a liarberal missed his/her chance.


----------



## NoNukes

PoliticalChic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...we..."???
> 
> 
> So....you have a tapeworm in addition to the inability to tell the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any truth to the rumor that your ancestors came to this country looking for bananas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The replies get stupider and more childish, an example of a loser who cannot quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're back????
> Why?
> 
> You must be lonelier than a divorced widow woman.
> 
> You cling to me like a limpet to an ocean liner.....and now you even try to copy what I write.
> 
> If I threw you a going away party, would you?
Click to expand...


If YOU threw the party, no one would come.


----------



## Wildman

KNB said:


> Reagan sold weapons to Afghan terrorists, Iran and Iraq.  The right must love Muslim extremists.



do you know why ?

didn't think so !

the purpose was so they will kill each other off so we don't have to later on, and they were doing a pretty good job of it till the two Dimowit presidunces rigged elections and stole the WH.


----------



## PoliticalChic

NoNukes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> The replies get stupider and more childish, an example of a loser who cannot quit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're back????
> Why?
> 
> You must be lonelier than a divorced widow woman.
> 
> You cling to me like a limpet to an ocean liner.....and now you even try to copy what I write.
> 
> If I threw you a going away party, would you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If YOU threw the party, no one would come.
Click to expand...






If that's your offer, I'd have to throw one.


I hear the only place you're ever invited is out.


----------



## jasonnfree

I think a certain  mother's kids are living on frozen pizza and ding dongs cuz mom's too busy posting crap she finds on right wing conspiracy sites.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jasonnfree said:


> I think a certain  mother's kids are living on frozen pizza and ding dongs cuz mom's too busy posting crap she finds on right wing conspiracy sites.






So....you got tired of me beating the heck out of you intellectually, IQFree.....

....and now you must have found out that I was a gourmet cook, and you're angling for an invite?



Yup....that'll happen.....right after Jimmy Hoffa pulls up with a stack of union ballots, and Amelia Earhart is circling overhead....


----------



## DiamondDave

jasonnfree said:


> I think a certain  mother's kids are living on frozen pizza and ding dongs cuz mom's too busy posting crap she finds on right wing conspiracy sites.



Mandella was FAR from a saint... he had a noble want in trying to get the racist aspect out of his country, but brought in and supported things that were just as bad... maybe you should talk to the families that had their properties taken away thru government confiscation for 'the greater good'... maybe you should look at the revenge deaths against the whites, many of which had nothing to do with the policies and were against them...

And Mandella was an idiot for ever thinking that communism was an answer to any problem


----------



## Faun

PoliticalChic said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why liberals can't agree that Mandela was a terrorist, and a filthy commie. That admission alone would be enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason they won't admit that Clinton is a rapist, Ted Kennedy a murderer, and Obama an incompetent?
> 
> Could be?
Click to expand...


WTF?? Who did Clinton rape?


----------



## Faun

Wildman said:


> KNB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reagan sold weapons to Afghan terrorists, Iran and Iraq.  The right must love Muslim extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you know why ?
> 
> didn't think so !
> 
> the purpose was so they will kill each other off so we don't have to later on, and they were doing a pretty good job of it till the two Dimowit presidunces rigged elections and stole the WH.
Click to expand...


This is a perfect example of rightie hallucinations ... the Iran-Iraq war ended in 1988. Long before either Democrat president you refer to was elected. That demonstrates a) no Democrat president had anything to do with the cease fire between those folks killing each other off; and b) you are completely batshit insane ... like most righties.


----------



## JoeB131

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why liberals can't agree that Mandela was a terrorist, and a filthy commie. That admission alone would be enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason they won't admit that Clinton is a rapist, Ted Kennedy a murderer, and Obama an incompetent?
> 
> Could be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?? Who did Clinton rape?
Click to expand...


Juanita Brodderick. The woman who SWORE OUT AN AFFADAVITT in the Paula Jones Suit that she had never had sex with Clinton, but changed her story when Ken Starr started leaning on her.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Faun said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why liberals can't agree that Mandela was a terrorist, and a filthy commie. That admission alone would be enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason they won't admit that Clinton is a rapist, Ted Kennedy a murderer, and Obama an incompetent?
> 
> Could be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?? Who did Clinton rape?
Click to expand...




Here ya' go, Ugg......


Clinton Misogyny - Sex
Juanita Broaddrick (AR)- rape 
Eileen Wellstone (Oxford) - rape
Elizabeth Ward Gracen - rape - quid pro quo, post incident intimidation 
Regina Hopper Blakely - "forced himself on her, biting, bruising her"
Kathleen Willey (WH) - sexual assault, intimidations, threats
Sandra Allen James (DC) - sexual assault 
22 Year Old 1972 (Yale) - sexual assault 
Kathy Bradshaw (AK) - sexual assault
Cristy Zercher - unwelcomed sexual advance, intimidations 
Paula Jones (AR) - unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
Carolyn Moffet -unwelcomed sexual advance, exposure, bordering on sexual assault
1974 student at University of Arkansas - unwelcomed physical contact
1978-1980 - seven complaints per Arkansas state troopers
Monica Lewinsky - quid pro quo, post incident character assault 
Gennifer Flowers - quid pro quo, post incident character assault 
Dolly Kyle Browning - post incident character assault 
Sally Perdue - post incident threats
Betty Dalton - rebuffed his advances, married to one of his supporters
Denise Reeder - apologetic note scanned
CLINTON'S ROGUES GALLERY:




At least you weren't dumb enough to question this: "Ted Kennedy a murderer, and Obama an incompetent."


BTW....Ted was also a traitor.


----------



## Imperious

I love reading little tidbits on things like this, perfect examples of the media bending facts and turning something it a complete opposite. Thanks for the topic PoliticalChic, it encouraged me to do even further research on him, and read from multiple sources.


----------

